# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  kaloula pulchra, should i be worried?

## Spoket

I bougt a kaloula pulchra over a week ago, she ate one cricket and then burried her self down.
I pulled up her today and tried to give her an earth worm but she wouldnt eat it.
How long can they be without food and is this normal behavior?

----------


## Ryan

Hi there
If you recently bought your frog' its going to be stressed for a day or two in its new enclosure. Chubby frogs really dont eat every day unless they are just frogletts, i would check to see if your temperature in the tank is right and maybe it's just the stress. I would do more research on your frog's care if you can find any books or articles on the internet

Hope your frog starts eating again!

----------


## Caspian

I second Bombina Bob here, many frogs will hide for the first week or even month of captivity. That is entirely normal. Try not to stress out the frog. Also, I am unsure of their aestivation durations, but it may be trying to aestivate until the warmer months. Like Bob said, it may also be due to temperature and humidity. Can you post a picture of the tank?

I would still encourage trying to get it to eat, but do not dig it up unless absolutely necessary.

----------



----------


## Spoket

I did dig her up and she wasnt happy about that , but now i know i shouldnt do that  :Frown: 

She lives in a small tank 60x40x40cm i think that it is 23,6x 15,7x 15,7
The humidity is mostly 70% sometimes 80%
The temperature is about 24C (75,2 F)in the day and about 20C (68F) at night.


I have a small fan in the tank to keep the air in motion and to prevent 
mould


I took these pics of her when i just had bought her (2 weeks ago)

----------


## frogged

If you still have problems with getting them to feed...

They do fine in higher temperatures. 26-27 celsius with a drop to 24 at night should do fine.

----------


## Spoket

I had to clean it´s tank today and i had to dig him up( i think its a male because sometimes he makes sound at night).
I have now seen him 3 times since i bought him.
I have to say it is a very booooring frog  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ejh805

Chubby frogs spend most of their time burrowed and it would be more worrisome to see them out and about more often than hiding.
It's healthy and normal behavior for this species, so no. No reason to worry  :Smile: 
They're cute buggers but I hear that they can be quite boring due to them never being out.

----------


## Xquirrel

hi, How is she doing in your set up now? 
Its normal that they burrow themselves. 
Kaloula pulchra is quite a hardy species, as I live in Hong Kong, I always see these guys hiding in underground pipes.
They can tolerate wide range of humidity and if you really wanna see it not burying itself, you can increase the humidity of the bottom of the substrate (or even make it wet thoroughly) so that it feels too wet to be burried. It will get straight out of the mud and come out to breathe and will find another spot to hide. Make sure you get rocks and other things for them to hide, as they feel more comfortable hiding in substrate under rocks or plantations. Hope it would help. Good luck and enjoy!

----------

